# Kayfun 3.1 Rba Clone



## Paulie (20/6/14)

Hi,

Was wondering if there is anyone in the jhb area who has this availible?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/6/14)

We have stock sitting in customs... They are driving me mad as it arrived here last friday.

Dont know if that helps you at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (20/6/14)

gotta love south africa lol

thanks for the reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------

